# I,d Forgot just how much hard work this was



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

So my biggest adventure this next week is packing all my belongings and sending them via container to Ausie, i never realised just how much hard work is involved, i have found things i forgot i had lol. Surely there is an easy stress free way of doing this lol.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Thank goodness my packing finished 2 days ago, the container came yesterday 20ft and all is packed and ready for leaving malta, im sum what jealous my container will leave before me lol. We came with 178 boxes and were now leaving with 220 boxes i can only imagine my wardrobe has increased some what. Well February the 16th container leaves Malta and 29th March it arrives in Freemantle Perth. 

To say the immigration department are strict on the border ect i was surprised to find that all my wooden statues ect were allowed to go in the container, yes i marked them Wooden items. 
I can now relax and get back to my day to day duty,s starting the day with this forum and ending on this forum, in between work lol.

Louiseb


----------

